# Breeding Behavior/ Pregnant?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Suki and Blaze have been together for 4 days now, and nothing. I am not sure what is going on. They have become used to each other :love1 , they groom each other (so cute!), and they sleep in the same little hut. But nothing breeding wise.
Also, how will I know she is pregnant? When will she start showing? I know how to see if mating has occurred, but how do I know for sure that she is pregnant?

Also, sorry for the delay with the pics. Stubborn computer... :lol:


----------



## Hillcrest (Mar 28, 2011)

How do you tell if they have been bred or not?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it's a vaginal plug... white mucus around the base of tail... I think...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Suki and Blaze have been together for 4 days now, and nothing. I am not sure what is going on. They have become used to each other , they groom each other (so cute!), and they sleep in the same little hut. But nothing breeding wise


Have you watched them 24/7  Mice seem to like privacy, I've only ever seen one pair get it on when I've been in the room, although I see the males trying all the time :lol:

A vaginal plug is a waxy blob inserted just inside the vagina by the male, to make sure no other bucks have their wily way with his woman while his own 'little soldiers' are racing to do their stuff. It's not often you'll see one though. I've only seen one two or three times.

She will start showing at about two weeks pregnant and it'll be really noticeable a couple of days after that. If you don't want another litter conceived as soon as the current ones are born, this is the time to move her into her own cage.

Otherwise, you won't know unless you are lucky (?) enough to see the plug. But even then fertilisation might not occur. She's been in there four days, so she'll be due from the 15th and should be showing from the 8th at the earliest, but some does don't show for a couple of extra days.

Sarah xxx


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

How long does the plug stay? So, wait, are you saying that she should stay with the buck for *two weeks*?! I thought it was 7-10 days!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know how long the plug will stay in, I've never timed it :lol: Not long.

I leave my does in until they are definitely showing pregnancy and move them out of the buck's cage at about 16-17 days. Sometimes it can take a few weeks for a successful pregnancy though, depends on how experienced or manly your buck is. Does are in heat every four or five days so chances are if you leave her in with him for ten days the buck will have had the opportunity at least twice.

Sarah xxx


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Great! Thanks! I didn't want to leave her with him too long because while she is with him, her sister is all alone. So, ya. 16-17 days? Or is 10 enough?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

just leave them together until the doe looks like a golf ball! thats usually 2 or 3 days before birth. put her in a fresh cage so she can make her nest.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

SarahY said:


> > .... to make sure no other bucks have their wily way with his woman while his own 'little soldiers' are racing to do their stuff. It's not often you'll see one though. I've only seen one two or three times.


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Loganberry said:


> SarahY said:
> 
> 
> > > .... to make sure no other bucks have their wily way with his woman while his own 'little soldiers' are racing to do their stuff. It's not often you'll see one though. I've only seen one two or three times.
> ...


very much, cheers Loganberry i missed that the first time i read this topic.

The mummy mouse and the daddy mouse have a special cuddle and 3 weeks later the mummy mouse has a huge litter of baby mice while daddy mouse buggers off to impregnate another mummy mouse!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

The mummy mouse and the daddy mouse have a special cuddle and 3 weeks later the mummy mouse has a huge litter of baby mice while daddy mouse buggers off to impregnate another mummy mouse![/quote][/quote][/quote]

Awesome! hahaha


----------



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

The Village Mousery said:


> The mummy mouse and the daddy mouse have a special cuddle and 3 weeks later the mummy mouse has a huge litter of baby mice while daddy mouse buggers off to impregnate another mummy mouse!


[/quote][/quote]

Awesome! hahaha[/quote]


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Update! Blaze and Suki have been together for 14 days, and she looks huge  :lol: !! I separated them Saturday, and the sisters were reunited!


----------

